# Can I put the gutter downspout in the center?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I see no reason why not. You'll have to slope the two halves toward the middle.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That's usually the low area in a roof so it should work well for your application.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No reason I see why not. The gutter just has to be sloped to the middle. I would not mess up the light and nice siding in the middle with a gutter drop showing. 

Maybe it can go right on top of one of the white door trim molds on the side of the garage doors which would only leave a short piece of downspout showing boldly, between the top of the door and soffit showing. Which could be painted brownish to match the siding . 


BUT....you do know where the gutter enters the trench drain it will become a trip hazard, so keep it short after it lands on the drive. JMO though


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

You can. When you hang the trough, attach the ends first, making them level. Then pull down the center about a half inch and attach. This will give you some slope from each end toward the center.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> BUT....you do know where the gutter enters the trench drain it will become a trip hazard, so keep it short after it lands on the drive. JMO though



This is a great point which didn’t think about.. I’ll certainly keep it in mind. Thanks! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> I see no reason why not. You'll have to slope the two halves toward the middle.


Please don't put two halves with a joint. Our original gutter was like that and it was a leaking disaster. With the last re-roof I found a better gutter professional that could run 72 ft. of continuous.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree SS, the DIY splices out in the middle can be a mess. Maybe if he uses something like this and allows each side gutter to all the way up to the drop hole, lots of caulk and white pop rivets...he might have a dripless DIY gutter. JMO


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Absolutely true, but it will require a continuous run of guttering, and that may only be available from a professional installation. I was under the possibly mistaken impression he was going to DIY. If professional is an option, that is the best way to go.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes. A piece of gutter that long will have enough flex to insure it drains towards the center if hung correctly. Zero need to use 2 pieces with a splice.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, the OP never stated whether he was getting a pro to install the gutter or not. When people come on a DIY forum to ask about their project, I first assume they are trying to DIY their project. ..until stated different. Otherwise, why not just ask a pro to bid the work and they will have the answers needed. 

The last aluminum white gutter I bought from the BB stores, 10 ft. sections was all they sold. 

And his garage is WAY over 10 ft. wide, probably has a fascia board at least 21- 25 ft. long. So if he is going DIY, 3-10' sections of gutter will be needed + drop + downspout etc. 

If he gets it done by a pro which is the best way IMO and others also then sure, it will be rolled off of the gutter truck machine full width of the garage … with no splices.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

due to the odd landscape topography, my best setup
was with one center downspout on the house I just sold.
it went into a 6" drain pipe that went underground in front
of the carport and to the side of the house.
you can do it as a DIY project and engineer the base of the
downspout so it won't be a trip hazard. it may involve cutting
and removing some concrete and making the repairs but the
reward far offsets the materials and labor involved.
as for my project - the gutter is a seamless install by a pro company.
with my skill level, I could have done it myself with 10' sections
but I just did not have the time to mess with it.
the underground drain connected to a French Drain at the edge
of the carport and asphalt driveway in front of the two vehicles.
VERY good investment in removing a lot of water from the front
to the back. (where it belongs).


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

You can splice the sections together, done properly they are no more likely to leak than a corner. 
4" of overlap, 2 full beads of gutter sealant inbetween them. Glue it together on the ground,hang it as one piece.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I wasnt considering hiring the job out as I usually do most everything myself. It seems like a mix of opinions on whether using sections is a good idea. I’ll probably try it myself and see what I can do. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with Pat that when done properly, it will not leak, and work fine. But don't cave so easily on the seamless. You don't need to hire a gutter pro either. You need to find a supplier that sells and delivers seamless gutters. For example, I buy seamless troughs from a roof/window/siding dealer who also sells gutter. He rolls out, forms, and will deliver up to 40' lengths. Most of these similar suppliers will be happy to take cash sales from walk-ins.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

You can put it in the middle but personally I do not like the anesthetics of it. It would look much better at one end or the other. It should go to the side that has a lower grade so the water will not come back onto the driveway.

Also be very careful and ensure you think about drainage. Think about the reason why the drain is in front of the garage. I expect it is because your driveway slopes toward your garage and it is designed to keep water from coming into your garage. Although it might be there specifically for the roof water I expect not since a gutter would have been cheaper in the first place. 

Also think about if the drain can handle the added water during a rain storm. Those drains can only Hadley so much and you do not want to have water in your garage. 

Also think about winter and freezing and thawing. At the base of downspouts you will have water dripping and freezing and thawing possibly causing lots of ice around that area. 

These are things just to think about. As you have heard you can definitely put it anywhere. There's just some risk to think about.

By the way, why not just drain it at one side?

I had a 25' driveway and just one downspouts on the end and had pipes underground to move it away from the house into a drywall.

I guess I would rather see you help take some of the workload off the existing drain than add to it. And from your picture I do not see a reason not to have the downspouts on one side or the other.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its a tough one because the drainage all goes from left to right (in the picture) as the property slopes down in that direction. The end where the downspout should go is right where everyone walks out of the garage (side door). Theres an existing downspout around the corner so maybe I can bring it around to that one?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Maine1 said:


> Theres an existing downspout around the corner so maybe I can bring it around to that one?



Don't want to do that. You already have the water 10' away from your house. Don't bring it back in.
Maybe put in a underground drain that runs to daylight into your downsloped
lawn. More work, but a better option.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

anesthetics? I'm thinking centered won't affect resale value because we see guttering in a wide range of applications all over the continents.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Assuming that's your garage job the photos, you can't (effectively)hang a gutter on that in standard methods. 
You need to make the gutter bottom flat,so you either need to hang it off straps or use wedges to get a proper configuration.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

PatChap said:


> Assuming that's your garage job the photos, you can't (effectively)hang a gutter on that in standard methods.
> You need to make the gutter bottom flat,so you either need to hang it off straps or use wedges to get a proper configuration.




I’m not sure what you mean? The fascia is the same as the rest of the house which already has a gutter attached. Can you elaborated on that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

You can see what the rain off the roof has done to the driveway... I really need a new driveway but its just not in the budget now. Problem is that the drain now has a high edge because of the eroded driveway so the water hardly gets into the drain. 

Probably a topic for a new post but I thought I’d mention it. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I like you plan and if it were me I would have it one piece rolled off the back of a truck and I wouldn't worry about slope.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Maine1 said:


> Its a tough one because the drainage all goes from left to right (in the picture) as the property slopes down in that direction. The end where the downspout should go is right where everyone walks out of the garage (side door). Theres an existing downspout around the corner so maybe I can bring it around to that one?




I agree with Yodaman. Going straight down is best, put a backward J hook, and put a pipe under the square blocks and run it into your planting bed. You would probably have to chip out a hole in the square block.

You have a beautiful house and a really nice entry way and plantings approaching the garage. Maybe adding another row of those blocks would give it a nice and proper width approach to the garage. It's just an idea because if you chip a hole for drainage it ends up right in your walkway.

Looks great. Good luck and can't wait to see it finished!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> anesthetics? I'm thinking centered won't affect resale value because we see guttering in a wide range of applications all over the continents.




Yes anesthetics, the act of reducing a painful site for the eyes...haha. I always think these forums are filled with foreigners who have no comprehension of the English language...and then go back and read my posts after I hit send...and yes! My assumption is correct...we'll...half of it. 

I just like the way the garage looks with the lamp in between the doors.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Maine1 said:


> You can see what the rain off the roof has done to the driveway... I really need a new driveway but its just not in the budget now. Problem is that the drain now has a high edge because of the eroded driveway so the water hardly gets into the drain.
> 
> Probably a topic for a new post but I thought I’d mention it.
> 
> ...




I see that as a positive. As long as water isn't going into the garage, you are golden.

I'm not a blacktop guy but I think you can buy bags of it like cold path that work pretty good, but again, it looks good as is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

……………...Just for the visual aspect of it.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Maine1 said:


> I’m not sure what you mean? The fascia is the same as the rest of the house which already has a gutter attached. Can you elaborated on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your garage fascia is angled. Gutters need to be hung so that they are parallel to the ground. You can order wedges, or hang it off straps.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Does this trench drain have a outlet that either runs to day light, or into a sewer, or drywell?
Or is it just a catch trough for melting snow, ice and water run off from the cars?


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> Does this trench drain have a outlet that either runs to day light, or into a sewer, or drywell?
> Or is it just a catch trough for melting snow, ice and water run off from the cars?




It runs underneath the garage and ends out in the backyard about 50ft from the back of the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Maine1 said:


> It runs underneath the garage and ends out in the backyard about 50ft from the back of the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sounds ideal, maybe check it for higher water volume by using the garden hose for several minutes.


----------



## Fancuku (Aug 16, 2018)

Other than being an eye sore (my opinion) I see no reason why you shouldn't put a downspout in the middle. 

Using two sections is fine too as long as the seam is not where the downspout outlet is going to be.


----------



## sam_brown95 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have read all the opinions about setting the gutter in the middle and I think there is no problem in having it set like this. The other thing consists of aesthetics, I believe. You surely can make it go to the side that has a lower grade. This is the way the water will not come back onto the driveway. Not to be mistaken here, I would advise you to have a consultation with a specialist in this field. The guys from maxima-aluminum.com know how to proceed with everything with maximum benefit for you. We called them when we needed to remake our eavestrough and it was done perfectly.


----------

